# Kiki's Skin Allergies



## TaylorGSDT (Dec 7, 2012)

This is Kiki. She is a 3 year old GSD that I am getting in two days. I was told she has skin allergies. The GSD I have now, had mange when I got him, which is was able to clear up with essential oils, all natural homemade dog shampoo, and a really good diet. Think this could work for skin allergies also?















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Not sure, but it couldn't hurt to try it. Changing my dogs diet helped with his allergy and itching. 
Congratulations on your new dog


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

"Natural" takes a little work, but it is possible!
First thing I would do is to put your new girl on 100% human grade food called The Honest Kitchen. Embark is grain free. It is a dehydrated food so don't be shocked at the price! A 10 pound box is about $70 but it rehydrates to 35-40 pounds of food.
All Natural Dog Food - Dehydrated Pet Food | The Honest Kitchen
Put your zip code in here to find a location near you (not found in chain stores): Where to Buy Honest Kitchen - Honest Kitchen Stores | The Honest Kitchen

PM me anytime if you want suggestions on "natural" alternatives.

BTW, Gorgeous girl! Congrats!!! 

Moms


----------



## k9barco (Nov 16, 2007)

Our first shepherd developed allergies that disappeared after removing all wheat from his diet. We discoved this after reading pitcarin and Pitcarin's "natural healthcare for pets".

Wheat is in a lot of commercial petfoods/treats.

Good luck!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

What happened to this dog?


----------



## TaylorGSDT (Dec 7, 2012)

The couple had decided, 2 hours before I was supposed to drive and get her, that they didn't want to get rid of her. So I assume now she's just being neglected because they both work full time.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

